# Iphone 7 Red Alert on Settings/General Icon Won't go Away



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

I just got this iPhone and had an Android before so it's new to me.

I received an alert on the Settings/General icon this morning because there's a software update available. I don't want to download the update yet so I clicked on Cancel but I can't get the red alert to go away. I looked in Notifications but don't see an entry there for Settings or General so there's no where to turn it off and back on again.

I tried restarting the phone and that didn't do the trick so I don't know what else to try.

Can anyone tell me how to get this red alert to disappear?


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Still hoping for some ideas about this.


----------

